# 1st Day, 1st Deer ever and with a bow none the less!



## PovRev (Apr 2, 2010)

I have only been hunting twice, this time being my 2nd time as I began last year. I am really happy with my buck, I never even thought I would see one based on last years Rifle hunt. I am really glad I decided to do archery hunt it was awesome! Can't wait for spike elk to start.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Good job on a good looking buck, I remember the first one I killed some good memories.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Which region?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great job...and yep still remember my first buck too


----------



## PovRev (Apr 2, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Congrats! Which region?


Northern, up by Monte Cristo. Was a little bittersweet because I got him only 3 hours into the first day....lol.... man I wanted to hunt a little longer than that...


----------



## PovRev (Apr 2, 2010)

By 3 hours I mean I woke up at 6 and got him at 9 lol..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats glad you were able to connect. 8)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!
I hope that wasn't the last buck in the Northern region


----------



## PovRev (Apr 2, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Congrats!
> I hope that wasn't the last buck in the Northern region


Lol it wasn't, I was up with brother in law and some guys he knows and they passed on 2 smaller Buck.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Good going. Ya got a real nice one at that.


----------

